# Snow blade attachment for Toro Z-Master 2000 commercial



## tauzinger (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm planning on buying a Z-Master 2000 and would like to know if there are any snow blade attachments that are compatible with this mower and where to get one.

Thanks in advance,

Thomas


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Mibar products


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Jrco makes them as well


----------



## tauzinger (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Mibar has one, jrco I didn't see on the website but I'll call.

Slight complication though, Toro doesn't sell the 2000 until next year due to a belt issue, I can get an Z500 though for the same price from the dealer.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't really know anything about toro but mibar does make a universal mount. But if you can't get the mower the universal mount is worthless.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Also try eagle plows I thank they make one for zrts


----------

